# My mule is a guardian!



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

A few evenings ago while on the way to the barn, Penny comes running like always. But instead of running towards me - she stops short, on alert, looking at the field.

Thinking that she sees deer, I look in that direction only to notice something under a big tree, in the brush, by our dryed up pond. BEAR! 

This was 6 p.m., so still light & fairly warm out. Penny kept snorting & would not even look at me. Bear comes out & stands about 20 yards from me on our gas road. I'm thinking, it's just a cub, maybe 150 lbs. She keeps looking over her shoulder and I'm waiting for more like-sized cubs. Then here comes 2 tiny, puppy sized cubs.

By now Penny is really ticked! She is pacing & snorting, wanting a piece of momma & babies.

I calmly talk to momma, and she takes babes & runs through the field, into the woods. We know there are more bears, we've run in to a bigger one last spring & fall, maybe 300 lbs.

Penny took awhile to calm back down. I have faith that she would've tried stomping them, had they dared to try to take a goat. Hubby saying that the bear was big enough to kill Penny (who is 14h and 800-900 lbs) - I'm thinking no way. This bear was 175 at the very most. Easy enough to kick & stomp. 

I really don't want the bears to meet an end this way - but maybe they will stay away now.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Bear is good eating.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Sounds like you have a good guardian there. I know that look of high alert, when you see it it's good to pay attention! 

Not sure I would have hung around with those cubs there, I'll bet they were beautiful to see though!

HF


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

You have a great guardian!!....but your husband is correct... a mother bear protecting her cubs can be very dangerous. Becareful


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sounds like you got yourself a nice guard animal there!
it is amazing the Fear of God that runs through me, when I am out in the woods/field far away from the safety of the barn.....and the llamas start alerting. They will look, circle the wagons and then start alarm calling.....all while I am trying not to run full tilt back to the barn. LOL. I know, black bear and moose are probably NOT going to eat me.....but I am one of those, NOT gonna take a chance!


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

even w/o claws a 150# bear hits about 2X harder than 220# mike tyson in his prime. they can do enough damage that even if the mule won it might have to be put down.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

From what I hear, mules are too smart to take on a bear.


----------



## Faithful (Jul 15, 2011)

Donkeys make good guardians.


----------

